# lidocaine administration



## sateeshtv (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there any combined CPT code for the quantity of lidocaine injected by MD with Depo-Medrol ?Can we bill J2001 for lidocaine?.Please suggest.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 9, 2010)

No you may not use J2001 as that is for IV administration.  You cannot code for the lidocaine when administered via any other route.  When given in combination with Depo it is view as a comfort measure and therefore not billable.


----------

